# Advice on cutting and styling "scene hair"?



## bellatheavenger (Jan 29, 2013)

I really like the "scene hair" cut (choppy layers, deep side fringe), but I'm not sure about how I'd look in it. Like, would it work for my face shape and stuff? This is me &amp; my current hair (excuse my face...):





I can't dye it because of school rules, but I really like these cuts:












If I did get my hair cut like this, do you absolutely have to style it with heat? Please provide links to some hairstyles that would look better on me if you can!

Thanks!


----------



## suenotto (Jan 29, 2013)

why can't you dye your hair?


----------



## bellatheavenger (Jan 29, 2013)

I go to a private school, and they're really strict about any type of cosmetics/hair products. I had colored extensions in last year, and they made me take them out and gave me detention. It's kind of ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Jan 30, 2013)

What?? I never heard of such a thing! Completely ridiculous! If I was a teacher there (I used to teach chemistry), I'd color my hair green just to make a statement and piss of the admin! Do you have to log and time your trips to the toilet too? Sheesh!'

what happened to schools that encouraged creativity and self expression?

When you're growing up, and even into your twenties, you go through phases, or at least I did, in the quest to figure out who you are. Sometimes changing your hair color is a part of that exploration. Its a normal part of a young person's life to sort of "try on" different personas. I went through a punker phase (which lasted the longest) a biker phase, goth phase.. now, I'm nothing in particular, just a mis-mash of nerd, hippy, goofball...its what fit best


----------



## Miss Jess (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh man...  I used to get those threading scissors and just wreak havoc on my hair to get that look.  I dyed the tailend super blonde too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My hair is so more conservative different now.

I had the short hair semi-mullet and then then longer semi-mullet.  I only regretted the short hair one, because the long version is pretty cute.  Have you considered just extensions or chalking to get brightly colored hair temporarily?


----------

